# Quick Tuna Curry



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, if it's time for us non cooks to come up with "recipe's for retards" I feel I have something to offer!

1. Can tuna in sunflower oil

2. teaspoon - tablespoon curry powder (depending on the strength of your intestines and personal taste)

3. chopped onion

Mix these 3 together and microwave for 1 minute 30 seconds.

Bag of Uncle Ben's Rice, I went for mushroom, microwave that too then put on plate, add tuna and onion curry then add a healthy serving of weight watches coleslaw.

I mixed it all together and had a good sized, pretty healthy meal in under 5 minutes.

From a bodybuilding viewpoint, amino acids need to be taken with this due to tuna not being a great protein source or instead of aminos a whole egg.


----------

